# What age Hermanns for a newbie



## Blackmore3

Hello, first time reptile owner, I have my set up all ready and we are ready to bring home a pet. Our local reptile store has hermanns tortoises and they’re 3 years old. 
Is this age appropriate for bringing into a family, my children are older and can understand how to care for the tort but I don’t want to cause stress to a tortoise by handling and the noise / excited faces. 
Do I need a younger tortoise or will the 3 year old be able to adjust?


----------



## LiasisUK

Yes that's fine, it'll cope, but to be honest 3 years old is quite old to buy one. They usually come in aged 6 to 18 months. The question is more, why have they had them so long....?

P.S. Tortoises aren't for handling. They don't like it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Personally I would wait and contact a breeder (reputable one) and get a tortoise with a view to being able to put it outside almost straightaway in a safe and secure enclosure, late May onwards.

I won't ever have tortoises again as I found it quite stressful when they decide not to eat for no apparent reason. They were rehomers and had 'history', which sadly in the case of one was not told to us. Plus when those children go off to university, move away etc who is left with them!


----------



## purplepixie

Blackmore3 said:


> Hello, first time reptile owner, I have my set up all ready and we are ready to bring home a pet. Our local reptile store has hermanns tortoises and they’re 3 years old.
> Is this age appropriate for bringing into a family, my children are older and can understand how to care for the tort but I don’t want to cause stress to a tortoise by handling and the noise / excited faces.
> Do I need a younger tortoise or will the 3 year old be able to adjust?



Firstly, doing as much research as you can before buying is good. Also buying a tortoise this time of the year is not so good, as Hermans along with other med tortoises should be hibernating. So they will be putting on weight they should not. Which increases the chance of pyramiding. And weeds (their correct diet) are or can be harder to find in the cold weather.
Buying from a breeder is the best way to go, as shop generally have no idea how to keep tortoises, and will sell you a lot of things you dont need (profit is their gain) such as pellets, incorrect substrate etc.
What sort of set up do you have? posting a picture will help us to help you:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

I would say never buy from pet/reptile shops. These are invariably imports, ask what is written in box 1 of the paperwork. Most often in the uk this will be Zoological International, a well known importer. I’d avoid at all costs as these little ones go through hell before they reach the seller. As mentioned, this is a bad time of year to buy a tortoise as they should be hibernating right now. Any that aren’t will likely not settle as easily as in the summer months. Most commercial sellers do not adhere to law stating that exotic pets should be given access to as natural habitat/diet as possible. A three year old should not be indoors at all, so I’d be questioning their reasons for doing so, other than to make money. Look for a reputable breeder, who will give you totally different info to a commercial supplier. Basically a three year old and a hatchling need exactly the same amount of care, not least because tortoises don’t care for their babies, which have the same requirements into old age. A hatchling could show signs of dehydration quicker than a three year old, but to lose one to dehydration would only show that insufficient care had been given. Good luck.


----------

